# HMC Tickets and TTOC shop



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Spent ages trying to buy a pair of tickets for the event. No matter what I do I cannot persuade the on line ordering system to let me buy more than 1 ticket...I'd really like two!

Everyone else seems to have managed to succeed at this relatively easy task - but not me 

Is there a problem with system, or is it me? (more than likely)

Dave


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Dave
when you get to the 'what's in my cart?' page, there is a box you can edit for the quantity 

HTH!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Dave
> when you get to the 'what's in my cart?' page, there is a box you can edit for the quantity
> 
> HTH!


Yes, tried that Wayne - changed it 2, get to checkout and it's charging me for 1!

Thanks anyway; it's no big deal, I'll buy on the day - just didn't like being beaten over what should be a simple purchase :lol:

Dave


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Dave

From memory, when you change the qty to 2, you need to click *update* before *continue to checkout*. Does that make sense?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

nutts said:


> Dave
> 
> From memory, when you change the qty to 2, you need to click *update* before *continue to checkout*. Does that make sense?


Makes sense...and I probably didn't!

I'm going to admit defeat and buy on the day 

D


----------

